# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτικά Μουσεία και Πλοία > Ναυτικά Μουσεία Ελλάδος >  Ναυτικό Μουσείο Αιγαίου - Μύκονος

## Marabou

Ναυτικό Μουσείο Αιγαίου 

Το Ναυτικό Μουσείο Αιγαίου ιδρύθηκε το 1983 και άρχισε να λειτουργεί στο νησί της Μυκόνου το 1985. Στεγάζεται σε παραδοσιακό κυκλαδίτικο κτίριο του 19ου το οποίον ανήκε στον Πλοίαρχο Ν. Σουρμελή. Στόχος του Μουσείου εκτός της μελέτης και προβολής της ελληνικής ναυτικής ιστορίας είναι και η διατήρηση και διάσωση ιστορικών εκθεμάτων. Το Ναυτικό Μουσείο Αιγαίου διοργανώνει εκδηλώσεις και συμμετέχει στη Ναυτική Εβδομάδα. Στο Μουσείο εκτίθενται χάρτες και ναυτιλιακά έγγραφα, ναυτικά εργαλεία και όργανα πλοήγησης καθώς και ομοιώματα πλοίων. Επίσης, λειτουργεί και βιβλιοθήκη στις οποία υπάρχουν σπάνιες εκδόσεις βιβλίων και εγγράφων. 

Διεύθυνση Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων 10, Μύκονος  
Γραφεία Παρνασσού 2 & Λεωφ. Κηφισίας, 151 24 Μαρούσι  
Τηλέφωνο 210-8125547
Fax: 210-8125580  
E-mail museum@emproslines.com
*Πηγή*:Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών 
http://www.mfa.gr/greek/greece/throu...al_aegean.html



Δείτε επίσης: http://www.culture.gr/4/42/421/42104.../g42104e1.html

----------

